# Hyges, Rips or IntraTropin HGH? Also dosing question!



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking to use 200iu a month, 10iu a day.

Thinking of 2iu growth with each meal of the day bar last (and then using ghrp2 and GRH to aid the release of natural GH with some ZMA etc) along side 5iu of fast acting slin with each meal and 10iu post workout.

Basically it'll look like this:-

8.00am: 2iu HGH and 5iu Slin

11.30am: 2iu HGH and 5iu Slin

3.00pm:2iu HGH and 5iu Slin

6.00pm: 2iu HGH and 5iu Slin

PostWO: 2iu HGH, 100mcg GHRP2 and GRH and 10iu slin

11pm: 100mcg GHRP2 and GRH

How does this look and any suggestions?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How are you going to manage all them jabs with work ?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I always thought GH was meant to be taken away from meals?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Out of interest, how would you time the slin and GH with your meals?

Slin, 10mins, meal, 10mins, GH?


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

if you could get your hands on dr lins hyge i would rate it best out of the ones youve mentioned as iv tried them all


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

dusher said:


> Out of interest, how would you time the slin and GH with your meals?
> 
> Slin, 10mins, meal, 10mins, GH?


IMO not much of a difference. All together tbh.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

isn't 10iu per day 300ish ui per month not 200iu per month ? Or did i miss something ?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

loganator said:


> isn't 10iu per day 300ish ui per month not 200iu per month ? Or did i miss something ?


Weekends off mate when not training.

Gone with Dr Linns, start 10iu ED Monday.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> IMO not much of a difference. All together tbh.


Ahh right just I read the best time to take GH with slin is 20-30 after.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Weekends off mate when not training.
> 
> Gone with Dr Linns, start 10iu ED Monday.


Ahh ic now


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Areyou using a Glucose monitor with your cycle? , if so when would you be monitoring your levels, im startin slin soon with rips, some info would help.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I do have a BGC monitor but don't want my results of my tests I do on my pet rat being made public...


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Weekends off mate when not training.
> 
> Gone with Dr Linns, start 10iu ED Monday.


Let us know how you get on with the Lins mate. I just swapped from Lins to original Hyge after 2.5 months on Lins. A mate was running original and started seeing a lot of fat loss but he was jabbing his abdomen only. I've been running them for a week now and have noticed quite a difference but it might just be me!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Id like to try Lins but just cant justify the cost...for 300iu rips i only pay like a bit more than 200iu dr lins...only been on rips 3weeks but loving it soo far


----------



## 69thelememt (Oct 14, 2011)

anyone tried intratropin???


----------

